# value of black walnut tree stumps



## abie

Looking to remove three large English walnut trees with black walnut bases..
what if any value is the trunck, it is black walnut
In Northern California.


----------



## DanYo

Could have good value, especially the zone where the 2 types of trees grow together.

BFT for green walnut is $2bft and the mixed and premium high figure or unusual gradation could be much more.

Find yourself a dude with portable saw mill to come over and slab it up.


----------



## BillWhite

English walnut w/ black walnut bases?
Kinda like a mixed species in my small mind…....
Show us whatcha have for a better eval.
Bill


----------



## mporter

80 cents a board feet if a logger buys it, unless the trees are veneer quality.


----------



## bowedstraight

that's where the best gunstocks come from from what a gunsmith told me one time they cut the stump at 3 feet above ground then bulldoze the stump over wash all the dirt off, saw roots off and then proceed to cut up the stump I think thats what he told me the best gunstock wood comes from and he had some pure lookin stocks from stump wood what he would call 10AAA the best of the best


----------



## DanYo

Get yourself a bulldozer and a big chain, pull them stumps out and power wash them.
Get the stumps kiln dried.
10AAA yes !!!


----------



## Nomad62

Since English walnut roots tend to rot, almost all planted for any long future are first grafted onto black walnut root stock. I've sliced up a couple, they are interesting enough; if they are large, turners love the part where the two woods connect and mingle. There is no way to estimate any worth until they are out of the ground and sliced up (so you can know how much it will cost to find someone who will) and if they are solid, loaded with rocks, etc. Good luck with it.


----------

